# 14 year old uses gun to save father and stop robbery....criminal not killed ...another defensive gun use......



## 2aguy (Dec 11, 2021)

A 14 year old stops a violent robbery with a gun......good for him.

*A pizza shop employee attempted to stop the man when the attempted robber put his hands around the employee’s neck. The employee’s son, a 14-year-old boy, grabbed a gun, legally owned by the employee, from behind a counter and shot the attempted robber in the face, according to The Philadelphia Inquirer.*

*“There was money on the floor and there was also some broken glass inside the store, and there was also a large amount of blood,” Philadelphia Police Chief Inspector Scott Small said, according to WPVI.*

*The would-be robber left the pizza shop after the shooting, and police tracked him, following a trail of blood, to a nearby subway station. Officers found the suspect bleeding from his face in the station. Authorities took the man to Jefferson Hospital where he was placed in critical condition.
-----*
*The suspect was one of a group of three men who earlier Thursday night had robbed a CVS nearby the pizza shop. Police are still looking for the two others involved in the CVS robbery, but said that security footage from the pharmacy showed a man matching the description of the would-be pizza shop robber, according to NBC Philadelphia.*









						Would-Be Pizza Shop Robber Stopped Cold After 14-Year-Old Shoots Him In The Face, Police Say | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				




*Don't worry, if  the robber continues to survive after the shooting, the democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians will quickly release him without bail..........*


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 11, 2021)

Either the shop needs a real gun (not 9mm) or shooting lessons.
A 357 or 44 with hollowpoints the impact would have done some damage.
Critical condition is nice. Death is cheaper for the tax paying victims.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 11, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> Either the shop needs a real gun (not 9mm) or shooting lessons.
> A 357 or 44 with hollowpoints the impact would have done some damage.
> Critical condition is nice. Death is cheaper for the tax paying victims.




Give the kid a break......likely never shot the gun before, and if he had, how often to you think he had range time?  Throw in the fact it was his first defensive gun use, with his father being choked by the thug....he did remarkably well....a head shot no less....

And he stopped the attack...the most important part.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 11, 2021)

That young man earned him a Stonewall.....More thieves bent on bodily harm need to be shot in the face.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 11, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> That young man earned him a Stonewall.....More thieves bent on bodily harm need to be shot in the face.
> 
> View attachment 574418



Stonewall fought for the democrat party controlled states.... a war started by the democrats to keep black humans as slaves......so no homoting of democrat party war heroes will be accepted in my threads.......just saying


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 11, 2021)

2aguy said:


> A 14 year old stops a violent robbery with a gun......good for him.
> 
> *A pizza shop employee attempted to stop the man when the attempted robber put his hands around the employee’s neck. The employee’s son, a 14-year-old boy, grabbed a gun, legally owned by the employee, from behind a counter and shot the attempted robber in the face, according to The Philadelphia Inquirer.*
> 
> ...


*Some piece of shit commie lawyer will probably try to sue the shop.*


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 11, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Stonewall fought for the democrat party controlled states.... a war started by the democrats to keep black humans as slaves......so no homoting of democrat party war heroes will be accepted in my threads.......just saying


Meh, you have your heroes, I have mine. My ancestors fought in the 33rd Virginia Inf. under his command so I'm somewhat biased. 

LOL.....BTW, they are not _your_ threads once posted, they are _our_ threads....*All your threads belong to us.*


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 11, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> Meh, you have your heroes, I have mine. My ancestors fought in the 33rd Virginia Inf. under his command so I'm somewhat biased.
> 
> LOL.....BTW, they are not _your_ threads once posted, they are _our_ threads....*All your threads belong to us.*



Yes....you can post in them but will be called out as dumb for supporting the democrat party and its war to keep humans as slaves


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 11, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Yes....you can post in them but will be called out as dumb for supporting the democrat party and its war to keep humans as skaves.


What's a "skave"?
I mean if you want to post-up some Union commander I won't be all offended.....Here, I'll help.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 11, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> What's a "skave"?
> I mean if you want to post-up some Union commander I won't be all offended.....Here, I'll help.


 Better than a democrat


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2021)

Dogasa would argue that the kid was not trained and that "sane people" don't support "untrained" and "inexperienced" civilians enforcing the law, especially with guns.


He would have rather had the kid call the police, and just stand there while the robber murdered his father.


It is worth noting that Dogasa might wait to find out the race of the child, or his politics before he took a stance.


Not me. I support this kid fully. I am glad and not surprised that the police did not arrest him.


BTW, Philadelphia is majority non-white and last I heard was 7 to 1 dems to republicans. 


So, Dogasa, you ready to support this kids' actions, or do you need to verify his black skin first?


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 11, 2021)

2aguy said:


> *Better than a democrat*


Well most things are given what the dems have become but like many in the former Confederacy we are right-leaning and vote with the gop now. I don't suspect a man like Jackson would be any different in that regard if he was alive and inclined to vote. 

Jackson was apolitical being a military man as were many military men at that time. That's why former or career military men of the era did not care much for the "political generals" with no .mil background who were appointed by both sides and wrangled both volunteer and regular army commissions through their friends in congress. 

Dan Sickles on the Union side comes to mind. A remarkable story there. Pure Tammany Hall politician that obtained III Corp command and blundered (possibly) at the Peach Orchard at Gettysburg.

If you can find a copy "Sickles the Incredible" it's a fine read. He was a character....Oh, he was a dem BTW. 

Daniel Sickles - Wikipedia


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 11, 2021)

Libs and the anti-gun nuts in the Brady Bunch would point out that 14 year olds have no business firing guns and the boy should be sent to the penitentiary for a lifetime of butt sex from bubba.   Particularly if the guy he shot was a POC because "black lives matter".


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 11, 2021)

*"Authorities did not say whether either the robbery suspect or the teen would face charges."*

I wonder what they would charge the teen with? Excessive use of force?


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 11, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Libs and the anti-gun nuts in the Brady Bunch would point out that 14 year olds have no business firing guns and the boy should be sent to the penitentiary for a lifetime of butt sex from bubba.   Particularly if the guy he shot was a POC because "black lives matter".


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"Authorities did not say whether either the robbery suspect or the teen would face charges."*
> 
> I wonder what they would charge the teen with? Excessive use of force?


*We are talking about leftist lawyers here...

There is no limit to the insanity that might result. The fact that Kyle Rittenhouse even had to go to trial was a serious crime of malicious prosecution and legal malpractice. Those litigious parasites should have been fucked to death in prison months ago for what they tried to do to that kid.



*


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"Authorities did not say whether either the robbery suspect or the teen would face charges."*
> 
> I wonder what they would charge the teen with? Excessive use of force?




Murder. Illegal use of a firearm. Just like Rittenhouse. After all, dems rule that city.

A lot depends on teh color of hte people involved. IF the kid is black, that will help him. If he is white, and the robber is black, he is in trouble, though it helps that the robber was choking his father.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 11, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> Well most things are given what the dems have become but like many in the former Confederacy we are right-leaning and vote with the gop now. I don't suspect a man like Jackson would be any different in that regard if he was alive and inclined to vote.
> 
> Jackson was apolitical being a military man as were many military men at that time. That's why former or career military men of the era did not care much for the "political generals" with no .mil background who were appointed by both sides and wrangled both volunteer and regular army commissions through their friends in congress.
> 
> ...



They fought for the democrat party......the party that controlled the Confederate states.......

I would prefer to not move this thread into that territory though.......


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 11, 2021)

2aguy said:


> They fought for the democrat party......the party that controlled the Confederate states.......
> 
> I would prefer to not move this thread into that territory though.......


Well you are the one that brought it up by dogging on a man who was apolitical and just fought for his state against Northern aggression.

That said, I'd much prefer to discuss thieves getting shot in the face too.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 11, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> Well you are the one that brought it up by dogging on a man who was apolitical and just fought for his state against Northern aggression.
> 
> That said, I'd much prefer to discuss thieves getting shot in the face too.




Yeah....a much happier topic...


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 11, 2021)

2aguy said:


> They fought for the democrat party......the party that controlled the Confederate states.......
> 
> I would prefer to not move this thread into that territory though.......


*I'll disagree, and I know you don't want the thread derailed, but almost everyone who fought was fighting for their state, at least in the south. The north union army was largely conscripted and loaded with immigrants who would have had to toil in steel mills or coal mines. Few if any gave a rat's about slavery and I doubt any of them wanted freed black people living next to them in the following decades. *
*
In the south you had mostly rural agrarian residents who were fighting for their state. They were not all racists who hated blacks and were motivated by nothing but keeping slavery legal. That's a bullshit leftist narrative. The same leftists who are deliberately trying to erase the history of the democrook party, it's devotion to maintaining slavery and poverty in favor of elitists, that created the KKK as well as continue to fund groups like ANTIFA.

The DNC has been the enemy of the republic since 1860.

Period.
*
*End of  fucking discussion.*


----------



## Flash (Dec 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"Authorities did not say whether either the robbery suspect or the teen would face charges."*
> 
> I wonder what they would charge the teen with? Excessive use of force?


These stupid Libtards don't think anybody should ever use force to protect property.  Criminal Lives Matter!


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 11, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> *I'll disagree, and I know you don't want the thread derailed, but almost everyone who fought was fighting for their state, at least in the south. The north union army was largely conscripted and loaded with immigrants who would have had to toil in steel mills or coal mines. Few if any gave a rat's about slavery and I doubt any of them wanted freed black people living next to them in the following decades. *
> 
> *In the south you had mostly rural agrarian residents who were fighting for their state. They were not all racists who hated blacks and were motivated by nothing but keeping slavery legal. That's a bullshit leftist narrative. The same leftists who are deliberately trying to erase the history of the democrook party, it's devotion to maintaining slavery and poverty in favor of elitists, that created the KKK as well as continue to fund groups like ANTIFA.
> 
> ...




Not saying they were all racists, but the over all political control of the Confederacy was by the democrat party....no reason to honor the soldiers fighting on the democrat side of the war.  

We have to put the democrat party at the front and center when we talk racism in this country,........


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 11, 2021)

Flash said:


> These stupid Libtards don't think anybody should ever use force to protect property.  Criminal Lives Matter!


Even shit for brains dems can't make the case for "mere" defense of property as it was defense of the life of a loved one.....Of course if they have a Soros-funded DA who knows.


----------



## Flash (Dec 11, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> Even shit for brains dems can't make the case for "mere" defense of property as it was defense of the life of a loved one.....Of course if they have a Soros-funded DA who knows.




These shit for brains Moon Bats don't even want the scumbags to be arrested for shoplifting or major looting.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 11, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Not saying they were all racists, but the over all political control of the Confederacy was by the democrat party....no reason to honor the soldiers fighting on the democrat side of the war.
> 
> We have to put the democrat party at the front and center when we talk racism in this country,........


*I'm torn on that.*

*In some cases we had heroic military officers in the south honored for bravery and statues were built to memorialize them.*

*How many statues are there of Sherman or other union officers above the Mason-Dixon line? Was the north not as proud of it's victory as the south was defiant in it's loss? Now I will accept the fact that the southern white democrooks in the 1900's were total ass wipes and built a bunch of monuments to "show the blacks who was boss".

The entire endeavor the of anti-2A movement began with disarming black citizens. The democrook party has done everything it can to maintain poverty and crime in black communities. That's not even arguable. We are in absolute agreement as far as that goes.


.*


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> *I'm torn on that.
> 
> In some cases we had heroic military officers in the south honored for bravery and statues were built to memorialize them.*
> 
> ...




It is worth nothing that the south LOST. 


Dealing with losing people in a losing war, is a bit different than losing people for a win.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 11, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> *I'm torn on that.
> 
> In some cases we had heroic military officers in the south honored for bravery and statues were built to memorialize them.*
> 
> ...




No matter what else is discussed...the democrat party was evil then, it is evil now....


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 11, 2021)

Correll said:


> It is worth nothing that the south LOST.
> 
> 
> Dealing with losing people in a losing war, is a bit different than losing people for a win.


*Yeah, the krauts didn't just take the Treaty of Versailles laying down did they?*

*Except this is 160 years later not 20. The southern sentiment of individuals having rights, and the states to have some sovereignty above the federal gov't seems to have a lasting resolve.


FJB.*


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> *Yeah, the krauts didn't just take the Treaty of Versailles laying down did they?*
> 
> *Except this is 160 years later not 20. The southern sentiment of individuals having rights, and the states to have some sovereignty above the federal gov't seems to have a lasting resolve.
> 
> ...



And most of the statues went up, about the time the descendants of those lost, would have been middle aged men and women in positions to pony up some cash to remember their dead fathers and uncles. 

SO, it doesn't seem odd that they have a few more statues.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 11, 2021)

2aguy said:


> No matter what else is discussed...the democrat party was evil then, it is evil now....


*Shit man....

Everyone who has a functional frontal lobe and is paying attention knows that. What most of the people on USMB fail to grasp is that the bed wetters do not have "minds" that can be changed.*

*These are not "people" with "different opinions". They're drones, NPC's, soulless vacuous pieces of shit that only exist to challenge the rest of us to make the right choices in the game of life on our way to Heaven. If you get too angry at these assholes and murder them, you fail. 

Game over. *


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 11, 2021)

Correll said:


> And most of the statues went up, about the time the descendants of those lost, would have been middle aged men and women in positions to pony up some cash to remember their dead fathers and uncles.
> 
> SO, it doesn't seem odd that they have a few more statues.


*Well there's that and the fact that southern people were fighting against northern corporate aggression. Let's not be bullshitted into the belief that the war was anything about "the freedom of slaves". There wasn't a fruit fly's fuck given about black people and slavery when the endeavor to subjugate the south's independence movement started. At least not among the elite. They damn sure didn't want a million ni99gers with rifles running around otherwise Liberia wouldn't exist.

Problem was that no one got on the boats going there.

BTW bed wetters....

The reason why no blacks went BACK to africa is because africans sold them in the first place. To this day most actual africans HATE American blacks. I've never seen it more illustrated than when I worked in the prison system and Nigerian immigrant guards terrorized the black inmates. That's besides the brutality American Black guards used on black inmates. In my life experience, blacks are the least loyal to each other. It's like they adhere to some ancient tribal or ethnic shit I can't see, but when it comes to hatred there is no limit to how brutal they can be to one another.


.*


----------



## monkrules (Dec 12, 2021)

Maybe the kid took a shooting lesson from Dick Cheney.


----------



## Pellinore (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, play stupid games, win stupid prizes.  

I kind of feel bad for the 14-year-old.  As much fun as it may be to cheer him on for striking a blow for justice, etc., he's still only fourteen, and he's likely to be carrying that with him for a while.


----------



## braalian (Dec 27, 2021)

Shoot in the face but not killed? Sounds like the robber is got exactly what he deserved.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 28, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> *I'll disagree, and I know you don't want the thread derailed, but almost everyone who fought was fighting for their state, at least in the south. The north union army was largely conscripted and loaded with immigrants who would have had to toil in steel mills or coal mines. Few if any gave a rat's about slavery and I doubt any of them wanted freed black people living next to them in the following decades. *
> 
> *In the south you had mostly rural agrarian residents who were fighting for their state. They were not all racists who hated blacks and were motivated by nothing but keeping slavery legal. That's a bullshit leftist narrative. The same leftists who are deliberately trying to erase the history of the democrook party, it's devotion to maintaining slavery and poverty in favor of elitists, that created the KKK as well as continue to fund groups like ANTIFA.
> 
> ...



The leadership of the south, the guys giving the orders, fought to keep slavery…..they were all democrats.

Jist like the average German soldier wasn’t involved in murdering innocent men, women and children…….the German leaders ordered that…..


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 28, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Stonewall fought for the democrat party controlled states.... a war started by the democrats to keep black humans as slaves......so no homoting of democrat party war heroes will be accepted in my threads.......just saying


I don't know if Jackson was as slave owner or not, but like Lee, he fought for his home state of Virginia and by what I've read was a very moral and God-fearing man.

It's not fair to judge historical people by today's standards.  I doubt that you could find a single person in either North or South America back then that thought ANY minority was equal to a White person.  All were racists by today's standards, even the abolitionists who were against slavery looked down on blacks.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 28, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> I don't know if Jackson was as slave owner or not, but like Lee, he fought for his home state of Virginia and by what I've read was a very moral and God-fearing man.
> 
> It's not fair to judge historical people by today's standards.  I doubt that you could find a single person in either North or South America back then that thought ANY minority was equal to a White person.  All were racists by today's standards, even the abolitionists who were against slavery looked down on blacks.




Doesn't matter...the leadership giving the orders did so to defend the ability to own slaves.......the Republicans, who actually won the war against the democrats, freed the slaves.......had the democrats won, blacks would have remained slaves.....


----------

